# What are these?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cahaba river bank. There were 2 about 10 yds apart. I thought they were small docks or swim platforms but there looked like a door and ropes mixed in there. Seemed to be built into bank?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Portals to another dimension.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

They are docks or swim platforms. When I was growing up in Birmingham no one cared about kids building a platform to swim off of. we used the part of the Cahaba runs by Liberty Park off I-459. I would think that is same thing. Now down on the lower parts of the Cahaba the small town of Cahaba near Selma was a gold and silver smelter. From there south some comercial was used from there down to the Alabama and on to Mobile bay. They used mule pulled flats to hall commercial. They also had small docks but I would think would be long gone. I believe the last ones were in 1940 05 50s.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Something a farmer built for irrigation purposes? Pretty small dock, might as well stand on the bank.

Or maybe they were for a houseboat or something


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hard to see the eye bolts and old rope but they are definitely some type of contraption. I think hjorgan has a camp right in this area. Hoping he sees this.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Small docks. All the people that bought property along the river in Twin Pines several years back didn't know that they couldn't put in full sized docks. Something to do with Old Cahaba and historical something or other if memory serves me correctly. We take the skiff up there every once in a while as a change of pace and scenery. you can make it all the way up to HWY 22 pretty easily. Good little ride (and some good fishing)


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not saying it's aliens. But it's aliens!


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Portals to another dimension.



I almost choked on my tea reading this. Haw!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If there was any water behind that bank, they could be old "trunks" set in a dike that can be opened and closed to regulate flow of water. Lowcountry South Carolina rivers had contraptions that looked a little bit like that set in the dikes around the rice fields; they were wooden doors over the culverts which would be opened or closed on either end to let tidal river water flow into or out of the rice fields to keep them flooded or dry depending on the time of the growing season. 

If there was no water behind that bank and they are just set into a river bank, then I would go with the alien dimensional portal idea. Or small docks.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

If they were 10 yards apart, I could see how they might be used for accessing a house boat that could be parked between them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Box traps for spawning catfish....but maybe a portal.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

H2OMARK said:


> Small docks. All the people that bought property along the river in Twin Pines several years back didn't know that they couldn't put in full sized docks. Something to do with Old Cahaba and historical something or other if memory serves me correctly. We take the skiff up there every once in a while as a change of pace and scenery. you can make it all the way up to HWY 22 pretty easily. Good little ride (and some good fishing)


We hunted in your neighborhood for many years. Had a lease on the Alabama River at Cahaba and one on Chilatchee Creek at Crumptonia near the Menonite's farm. We talked them in to starting the deer processing business there. They are some great people. Several of them came and fished with us in the summer for a few years.


----------



## Bigem1958 (Oct 22, 2007)

Going north on the Cahaba, there was a 30-40' cabin cruiser tied up on the right side at one time. Saw it several times but don't know what happened to it. There looked to be a trail coming to it but never got close enough to see how they had it tied up. Those docks may be where it was.


----------

